# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Toch wel iets te zwaar ????

## Martijn1985

Hallo Mensen

Ik ben 30j / 1.81 en 92 kilo

Ik heb ADHD en autisme en werk daar door ook maar 2 dagen
Als ik 2 dagen heb gewerkt heb ik tussen door en in het weekend weinig energie.
Ik ga dan ook snel te veel eten, vooral in de avond. Ik merk dat ik dikker wordt en schaam me er voor.
Heb al vaak geprobeerd af te vallen maar elke keer stopt dat.

Vind het echt klote zo zeg maar, het zit ook in de familie dat we snel gevoelig zijn om dikker te worden.

----------


## Rabaeys

Bijkomen in gewicht komt door een balans tussen inname van calorieën (voeding) en verwerking van calorieën (sport en beweging). Ik begrijp dat het soms heel lastig is om te bewegen als je weinig energie hebt. Dan is het enige wat je kan doen, letten op de voeding. Ik raad aan daar eens een dietist over aan te spreken. Heb je dat ooit al eens geprobeerd. Zij kunnen je daar bij helpen. Het is alleszins wel belangrijk dat je niet voortdurend dieet, bijkomt, dieet... (het jojo-effect) want dat zorgt op termijn voor meer toename in gewicht dan helemaal niet te proberen afvallen. 

Veel succes alleszins !

----------

